# $6 Milo



## Flying Aces (Jun 7, 2017)

Not sure if this is the right spot for it but Fleet Farm is selling Milo for $6 a bag. I just printed it off and took it to Home Depot and they honored the price match guarantee. Plus they add another 10% on to that. Just got done jamming 9 bags in my trunk. I know it's not the best Milo deal ever but still more than half off
https://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/milorganite-2500-sq.-ft.-organic-nitrogen-fertilizer/0000000219450

Enjoy!!


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Great price. Even at $7.49 it's not a bad deal.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

I tried to match online for in store pick up and they would not allow it. They stated I might go into the store and give it try for in store policies are different then online policies.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

$6 at Menards, too.

Seems like Menards and FF usually have the same prices. Are they related somehow?

Edit: looks like the Menards price is good through 5/18. Additionally, they have their 11% "rebate" going on. So it's kinda $5.34/bag.


----------



## Flying Aces (Jun 7, 2017)

Sam23 said:


> I tried to match online for in store pick up and they would not allow it. They stated I might go into the store and give it try for in store policies are different then online policies.


Hmm The cashier asked me if this was an online sale and I told her that I printed it from online but they do have stores. And she said that's fine and rang it up. Maybe it depends on the Home Depot


----------



## Flying Aces (Jun 7, 2017)

stotea said:


> $6 at Menards, too.
> 
> Seems like Menards and FF usually have the same prices. Are they related somehow?


Awesome, good find. I may go tomorrow to Menards and get 9 more. Spread the love


----------



## JCTaylor (May 14, 2018)

Dang. Not at my Menards. I will have to keep an eye out. Doesn't seem like there is ever that good of deal on it in my area.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I plan on stopping after work tomorrow and get 4 more. Might do a double app??


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

The matching seems to always depend on store policy and more importantly, what type of mood the person that you talk to is in that day. Always be super nice and try and find someone who looks like they are in a good mood :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I wish we had a Fleet Farm near us. I visited my friends who live in Winona, and he took me to his store in town, and I was in heaven, because they actually had 22 LR in stock, with no limits on purchase quantities. Same dudes buy all the 22 LR here in the WalMart every morning... still hoarding from 2008.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I was at Fleet Farm last week to pick up some of the cheap Milo, they were fresh out! I'll have to try putting an online order in today.

Didn't know Home Depot would price match. I ended up paying ~$12 a bag at the Depot just so I could get it down before it rained.



JCTaylor said:


> Dang. Not at my Menards. I will have to keep an eye out. Doesn't seem like there is ever that good of deal on it in my area.


I heard rumors that Menards has stopped carrying Milo (at least in my area). I haven't seen Milo at my local 'Nards either.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I picked up some Friday from Fleet Farm. They still have the old formula. Still good stuff.

I was at Home Depot (literally across a freeway from the Fleet Farm) and noticed they have their Milo at $9 and some change. Normally $12+.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Killsocket said:


> I picked up some Friday from Fleet Farm. They still have the old formula. Still good stuff.
> 
> I was at Home Depot (literally across a freeway from the Fleet Farm) and noticed they have their Milo at $9 and some change. Normally $12+.


Nice. I wish it was like that in Atlanta. Almost always listed for $12+


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

I have never seen it below $12.98 at my local Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> The matching seems to always depend on store policy and more importantly, what type of mood the person that you talk to is in that day. Always be super nice and try and find someone who looks like they are in a good mood :thumbup:


+1,

Also.... I ALWAYS call the store first and write down the name of the person tellingme they'll price match XYZ company.


----------

